# Road bike wanted



## redcard (6 Feb 2012)

Looking for my first roadie, and have a budget of around £200. Live in Glasgow, so looking for something local, but also prepared to pay for shipping. 

Anyone got anything?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2012)

what size old or modern


----------



## redcard (6 Feb 2012)

I'm 5 foot 9, inside leg of around 32.5 inches, so guess I'm looking at frame size of around 18.

Looking for something modern, and in pretty good condition.


----------



## redcard (7 Feb 2012)

Someone's gotta have a spare bike kicking around somewhere....


----------



## jimgow (7 Feb 2012)

I have, and i'm in Glasgow....but i want a good deal more than your prepared to pay. £375 to be exact for a Ridley Eos.


----------



## redcard (7 Feb 2012)

jimgow said:


> I have, and i'm in Glasgow....but i want a good deal more than your prepared to pay. £375 to be exact for a Ridley Eos.


 
What year? Got any photos?


----------



## jimgow (7 Feb 2012)

It's a 2011 model, bought in October 2010 (that's when they come out) same specs as here http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/store/product/29984/Ridley-Eos-1008A-XS/ also throwing in a Cateye Velo 8 computer, a Topeak wedge bag, a Topeak Mini Morph pump also comes with a second bottle cage to match the one on the bike, back wheel has been rebuilt by Big Al at Wheelcraft. I'm 5ft 10in bike is a 55cm Medium, done about 1500 miles mint condition.


----------



## redcard (7 Feb 2012)

jimgow said:


> It's a 2011 model, bought in October 2010 (that's when they come out) same specs as here http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/store/product/29984/Ridley-Eos-1008A-XS/ also throwing in a Cateye Velo 8 computer, a Topeak wedge bag, a Topeak Mini Morph pump also comes with a second bottle cage to match the one on the bike, back wheel has been rebuilt by Big Al at Wheelcraft. I'm 5ft 10in bike is a 55cm Medium, done about 1500 miles mint condition.



I'm interested, and it sounds like a great deal. Unfortunately I won't gave the funds for probably another month. 
You open to any deals?


----------



## Dajoker188 (8 Apr 2012)

Hey User, have you sold the carrera yet?


----------

